# NEW 75 gallon!! all boesemani rainbows..how many is suitable?



## Tjustice (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi I am still fairly new to the Hobby but in my short time of owning an aquarium( 3 months) I am already upgrading from a 33 gallon tank to a 75 gallon and I think I would like to go with all boesemani rainbow fish I currently have 5 of them(all males)but I know if I get 5 females their colors will explode even more than they already are.The fish I have now are really dark purple/black/ bright yellow in the morning and fade out to a bright blue/silver/yellow almost in an instant after the light comes on.I have read up on the species thoroughly so I know all the facts..better colors come with age,diet,habitat,keeping the water as clean as possible etc...but my question is how many would be a good amount to stock in my new 75 gallon considering I already have 5 males? Thank You!*c/p*


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Five females would be fine to add to that tank.


----------



## Tjustice (Oct 31, 2012)

That's exactly what I had in mind!


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

Assuming you had the filtration capability and put in the effort with wter changes you could stock as many as 18-20 of that species. If you only had in mind to add 5 more, you would have more than enough room and I am sure your fish would appreciate the extra swimming area. MAX I would be willing to put in a 75 gallon tank is 20, but that would require a very good filtration system and around 30-35 % water changes.


----------



## Tjustice (Oct 31, 2012)

I thought about going with like 14. 7 male 7 female but I think I may just go 5 each and add a different species or two.Not sure yet.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

sounds like you got a good idea on how many.it sounds about right.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

You should have a 2-1 or 3-1 ratio, of female to male. I keep all males, and they hold good color just from sparring with each other. They require very clean water. High filtration, and LARGE water changes will keep them healthy, and vibrant. They also need a varied diet that includes veggies. They are a great fish, lots of color, and little aggression!!


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

foster said:


> You should have a 2-1 or 3-1 ratio, of female to male. I keep all males, and they hold good color just from sparring with each other. They require very clean water. High filtration, and LARGE water changes will keep them healthy, and vibrant. They also need a varied diet that includes veggies. They are a great fish, lots of color, and little aggression!!


Have you kept these fish? The reason I am asking is because of all the info I can find on the net says the opposite, to keep two males per female to stop aggresion towards the female at mating. I am hoping to get some and have been trying to research would like to know your insight.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

dalfed said:


> Have you kept these fish? The reason I am asking is because of all the info I can find on the net says the opposite, to keep two males per female to stop aggresion towards the female at mating. I am hoping to get some and have been trying to research would like to know your insight.


Yes I have been keeping and breeding then for many years. With two males to one female, you will have both males after the female. You can keep all males if you want. They will spar with each other , and show lots of color. Have you thought about including a couple other species with the boesmani? There are many very nice bows that are available. 
I am currently keeping about 25 males of 3 different families of bows in a 125.(my best breeders from the old breeding colonies) Lots of action, and color.


----------

